# Exercising.



## ToeToes (Jul 28, 2010)

I've been finding that stretching myself and doing a round of Dance Dance Revolution on my Wii has been improving my muscle firmness and reducing the initial muscle ache I wake up with and feel throughout the day. Well, I do still feel a muscle ache, but this time it's in a good way. 

What are some stretches you guys prefer to do? (I'm aware that there was a thread on Hashi-exercising, but I felt that perhaps a new thread will call attention. :3c If this is not socially-acceptable on this board, lemme know! :3)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ToeToes said:


> I've been finding that stretching myself and doing a round of Dance Dance Revolution on my Wii has been improving my muscle firmness and reducing the initial muscle ache I wake up with and feel throughout the day. Well, I do still feel a muscle ache, but this time it's in a good way.
> 
> What are some stretches you guys prefer to do? (I'm aware that there was a thread on Hashi-exercising, but I felt that perhaps a new thread will call attention. :3c If this is not socially-acceptable on this board, lemme know! :3)


Exercising is very socially acceptable. LOL!! I fast walk 4 miles plus every day, lift weights and do yoga.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Let me add that running and jogging are very hard on the joints and those who do should reconsider and just walk instead. It's the consistency that's key.


----------



## HeidiBR (Apr 4, 2010)

I do water aerobics 5 times per week, in the deep water. No joint stress at all. Plus, we do weight-bearing exercises, too. Love it!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I power walk 1 mile daily (with the dog), yoga as many days a week as I can, total yard reconstruction and gardening daily.

I find my muscles to be strengthening and noticed how weak they had become once I began yoga. Recently I found a new yoga studio and am totally addicted as they offer alot of stretching and meditation gentle yoga vs hot vinyasa flow which I did for 7 months and hurt daily. I loved it but it was a painful way to strengthen these weak old Graves muscles. I notice my joints are beginning to hurt so maybe I need to start blaming my age too ;-)


----------



## legalbeagle (Aug 17, 2010)

I run or do jillian dvd's daily for about 30-45 minutes. I take the weekend off unless I've skipped during the week. Since doing Jillian's dvd's, I definitely have increased my muscle strength.
________
vaporizer reviews


----------

